# Gym in Reading?



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good Gym in Reading please? I am staying at the Best Western Moat House in Reading next week on a Course but it sounds like the Gym doesn't have enough equipment for my training.

I'd be looking for a Bench with up to 110KG, Dumbells upto 30-35KG, Lat Pull Down and possibly a Squat Rack or Smith's Machine. 

Can anyone recommend one that will be ideally close by to the Hotel?

TIA :thumb:


----------



## Shy Auto (Feb 10, 2011)

There is a David Lloyd gym in Thams Valley Business Park

and this one


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

There was a gym in Reading called French's gym a few years back


----------



## Mr_Fish (Jun 27, 2007)

http://www.clubchf.co.uk/How_to_get_to_CHF

Has a good weights room with smith machine and dumbells up to 40kg's


----------



## Mr_Fish (Jun 27, 2007)

oh and squat rack and lat pull down etc etc etc


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Quick train journey and ill let you have a few free sessions at our place.......


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

I used to live round the corner from the Moat House. The closest gym is at the Loddon Valley Leisure Centre (walking distance), but it can get a bit busy, and it's not the most up-to-date of places. Not ancient, but knocking on a bit. The David Lloyd at TVP might be a better bet, but it is a drive away.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Quick train journey and ill let you have a few free sessions at our place.......


Cheers - and where's that?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

JoeNobody said:


> I used to live round the corner from the Moat House. The closest gym is at the Loddon Valley Leisure Centre (walking distance), but it can get a bit busy, and it's not the most up-to-date of places. Not ancient, but knocking on a bit. The David Lloyd at TVP might be a better bet, but it is a drive away.


is this the one near Winnersh?? If so the new holiday inn on trhe Winnersh Triangle has a good gym falling that drive over to Farnham and visit Studio1 gym!


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> the new holiday inn on trhe Winnersh Triangle has a good gym


Does it? I didn't know that (moved away before the Holiday Inn was completed). It's probably a little closer to the Moat House than Loddon Valley, although only by a small margin.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Cheers - and where's that?


Leicester


----------

